# Where does beeswax come from?



## Moon (May 7, 2011)

That's an incredible photo. Thank you for sharing. I can't quit looking at it, I'm just blown away. =)


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I believe Irwin Harlton Posted this Photo on Facebook a couple of days ago.


----------



## dnichols (May 28, 2012)

I am going to start staring closer at my ladies. That was very cool!


----------



## Rusty67 (Mar 9, 2010)

sqkcrk said:


> I believe Irwin Harlton Posted this Photo on Facebook a couple of days ago.


Probably. Dozens of sites have re-posted it and not one asked permission.


----------



## ariana (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello Rusty! If I'd known you were on the board, I'd have said hello. I did link back to you though, of course. 

It's such a fantastic shot, I was so glad to find it. And, haha, it got a GREAT reaction from the person that had been asking about wax in the first place.

Thanks for posting it!


----------



## doggonegardener (Dec 8, 2011)

It is super cool. I have TBH's with observation windows and I can often see a girl or two with wax poking out from between her segments. I have sometimes seen this on inspections too. Very cool.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Rusty67 said:


> Probably. Dozens of sites have re-posted it and not one asked permission.


Public domain?


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Rusty67 said:


> Probably. Dozens of sites have re-posted it and not one asked permission.


Unless a person or company has a gaggle of lawyers standing by he/she should consider photos or anything else they post on the internet to be public domain or at least "free for the grabbing". I know it isn't, but the present culture/mindset is that if a person can get something off of their computer (connected to the internet) then they can do with it as they want. I don't think many people intentionally take an internet work from someone and somehow use it as their own or degrade it in some way, but a type of culture or mentality has slowly crept upon society in a way that they don't think of the person behind the person that took the photo or created the document...they simply look at the photo or whatever as being something filed in a very, very, large depository of information (the internet) that they can freely draw from. 

It seems the internet is promoted as being the "information highway", but we tend to forget that it is actually "people" that are responsible for the info found on that highway. How many times have we said..."I found this on the internet..."? Now, how many times have we said..."I found this photo taken by John Doe that he had posted on the internet"...? The creator of the work has become invisible and "the internet" has become the author. :s

That is a nice photo that Debbe Krape took of the wax producing bee!!! I had my ideas of how this would look, but I had no idea that they would produce so many scales at once!!! Very neat!!!

I haven't frequented www.honeybeesuite.com in the past, but after seeing this photo here on beesource I went there and looked around. Nice picture of the robber fly and dragonfly, Rusty!! So, the picture of the wax producing bee arrived on beesource,..and I saw it. I then went to Honey Bee Suite and looked around...will probably return to the site and explore more...maybe keep it on my radar to check for updates...did anyone benefit from me seeing the picture here? 

Ed


----------



## ariana (Aug 9, 2012)

Intheswamp said:


> Unless a person or company has a gaggle of lawyers standing by he/she should consider photos or anything else they post on the internet to be public domain or at least "free for the grabbing". I know it isn't...


Actually, it _is_ free for the grabbing...! It's *not *Public Domain (that's something else, unless a creator explicitly states his or her work is in the PD, or has been dead for a while), but it *is *Fair Use.

(My day job? Publishing. I _do _have a gaggle of lawyers standing by. Unfortunately. I try to avoid them. )

The biggest problems with internet culture (as far as the consensus goes, everyone's mileage may vary) these days are that people think "Fair Use" means they don't need to _credit _anyone as a source. There are, as Ed said, the occasional user that that steal or harass (and that can be a very real problem -- imagine if you worked very hard on some building designs for some part of a hive, and someone stole those plans off your site and tried to sell them as their own). And sometimes "hotlinking" (linking to the picture while it's still on your site, so that you get charged bandwidth for everyone that looks at it, without people knowing where it came from) is still a problem, but most image hosts have solved that problem.

But, as Ed also showed, when images or quotes are linked while adhering to the "always *ALWAYS *credit and link back to the source" standards of Fair Use, everyone benefits. The person who posted the original gets traffic to their site that they may not have, otherwise, and important or entertaining information reaches more people.

All of that said: I did PM Rusty to apologize if _he _had meant to post the image here, and I stepped on his toes by getting here first. I'm new to beesource, and didn't know he was here, so it would have been disappointing if he'd been meaning to share the image himself, and I "got there first." I don't _think _that was the case, as the post had been up for a bit -- but if it was I'll certainly go ahead and publicly apologize again. Last thing I'd want are any hard feelings for my getting excited about such a great picture from a wonderful site!


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> I believe Irwin Harlton Posted this Photo on Facebook a couple of days ago.


 ... and probably forgot to put proper link and reference to the author of the picture. Rusty from Honey Bee Suite, who originally posted the photograph (with author permission) complained that some "prominent" beekeeper posted the picture on his Facebook page without proper acknowledgement. I am wondering is it this guy? I apologize if I suspect somebody, who properly acknowledged the author of the picture and original source.
http://www.honeybeesuite.com/shame-on-the-photo-thieves/

Sergey


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> Public domain?


No, Mark - it is about copyrights and general decency. Copying ANY material without author and/or publisher permission is a violation of copyrights. As a scientist I have deal with this every day - nobody has rights to use image from my scientific paper published on Internet without my permission and/or proper link to the source. Moreover, it is not recommended to keep the copy on your computer. We instructed that if we wanted to give students some materials from the Internet - instead actual material, we must provide a link to the source. Internet made copyrights very tricky, but nobody cancelled the original well mature copyright law. Sergey


----------



## Moon (May 7, 2011)

If you submit something on the internet it's public domain. If you don't want it in the public domain, don't put it on the internet.

*edit*

Man that's an awesome photo. I must have scrolled up and looked at it fourteen times just in typing out this post alone. You know who posted it here? I don't i didn't even look over or care, you know who originally took the picture? I don't, I don't even care. It's an awesome picture that I'm glad someone (whom I could care less is) shared. Phenomenal camera work done by someone else (whom I don't even care is).


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

Moon said:


> If you submit something on the internet it's public domain... I don't, I don't even care...


 Well, you WOULD care if it would be naked picture (or something else) of you with some girl (or something else) and your wife/mom will see it on the Internet multiplied by hundreds. Nobody cancelled the copyrights law in US. Current law stated that author has immediate copyrights on artwork. The copyrights may be removed if author and only author intentionally sign the paper passing rights to somebody else (publisher etc). Sergey


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Well, I am glad ariana properly credited the photographer. And I learned something from this Thread about photos on the internet.

Had this photo showed some sort of illegal activity could it be used in Court as evidence? I know that internet Postings can be used that way. What about photos?


----------



## BayHighlandBees (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't think facebook photos are considered copyrighted. I'd think that facebook technically owns the photos now (not the publisher of them)


----------



## BayHighlandBees (Feb 13, 2012)

cerezha said:


> The copyrights may be removed if author and only author intentionally sign the paper passing rights to somebody else (publisher etc). Sergey


has anyone read the facebook customer account legal agreement? Do customers that publish photos automatically pass rights over to the host provider?


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

BayHighlandBees said:


> Do customers that publish photos automatically pass rights over to the host provider?


 I do not use Facebook often, so I do not know exact details regarding its policies. But, the approach is quite straight forward - do not copy something, which is not produced by you. That's it! If you create a photo - you can do whichever YOU want with it. But you could not treat the same way somebody else artwork. It is like with music - most of the music on the Internet is a property of entertainment companies, so it is illegal just to copy (download) music from Internet without permission from the owner. There are exemptions - copyrights sometime expired after 50 or 100 (I forgot) years, so old artwork may be a public domain if copyrights has been expired. But, it is not always that way - some copyrights may be inherited and continue. Technically, having pictures and music downloaded from the internet without owner consent is illegal. It is my understanding, that observing pictures from Internet (or music) is OK as long as one do not make a copy. Making a copy for individual non-profit use sometime is legal too, but it is very tricky. Internet is very shady area these days. All "free" Internet services like Google, Facebook etc order individual to sign a contract,which normally removes all individual rights from the user. When we publish scientific paper - we sign a contract to transfer all rights to the publisher. Technically, we are not owners of the published research paper... Sergey


----------



## Nantom670 (Jul 29, 2011)

http://www.beeswaxco.com/howBeesMakeWax.htm This site here has an interesting article about how the young bees produce beeswax and is interesting to read. They say this though about the wax which comes from the bees, *The wax appears as small flakes on the bees' abdomen. At this point the flakes are essentially transparent and only become white after being chewed.*


----------

